# CVSupd for freebsd-update?



## Thorny (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello,

i have an CVSupd-Server for an easy and fast checkout of my ports-tree. I believed that i can use him for freebsd-update too, but that doesn't work:

```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE -s 192.168.23.223
Looking up 192.168.23.223 mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-RELEASE from 192.168.23.223... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

Therefor:
- can i use my CVSupd-Server for the major-update of FreeBSD
- if yes, how? 

Thanks for your time,
Thorny


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2010)

The ports tree and the base os are two different entities. Freebsd-update doesn't touch your ports tree. Freebsd-update also doesn't use CVS.


----------



## Thorny (Dec 9, 2010)

I understand - is there a possibility to set up an own update-server? I have to upgrade "some" maschines


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2010)

http://people.freebsd.org/~manolis/patches/freebsd-update-server/


----------



## Thorny (Dec 13, 2010)

I read through your link and their code. I also have a closer look at the update-server, especially at update[3-5].freebsd.org. At least it was way easier to just mirror one of them 

Thanks for your help, my problem is solved.

Greetings,
Thorny


----------

